# Small folding trailer?



## Jay In Chicago (Nov 19, 2004)

I must be living in a time warp. 

It seems like i used to see those nifty little fold up trailers that you can make a deck for out of a sheet of plywood... 

Now that i want one... I can't find one. Honestly... do i have to mail order a trailer, or does anybody know a place within 50 miles of chicago? A few years ago you could pick one up for ~$350+/- at a few stores.

Any help? I need to tow about 500lbs once in awhile, and don't want to store a trailer far from home.


----------



## liltrainerboy (Nov 16, 2006)

UUUHHHH....farm and fleet, menards, lowes, homedepot,tractor supply co. ebay, the spanyard down the street from me wants 200. im in rockford


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/retail_stores.taf#IL

Everything they sell goes on sale for big savings so wait till the trailer you want goes on sale then buy it.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

You can get them at Menards for around $200~$250 for the 4x8, they're crap, you'll never get them to fold properly, the tires suck, the suspension sucks (leaf not torsion) and they come in a small box and have to be assembled. They're not bad for a homeowner to pick up some stuff, but not for a contractor.

Look here:
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?p=256612#post256612


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Northern carries the 4x8 fold up trailers as well.
http://www.northerntool.com/


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

FWIW... there's a very busy plumbing and heating contractor near me that uses these el cheapo fold-up trailers for air conditioner and furnace replacements. The trucks are pretty well full of tools and material, so the cheap little trailers get the new unit to the job and the scrap back to the shop. I bet he's got 15 or 20 of them.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmm. Not a bad idea, using itty bitty trailers... You could stack 'em!

Here in CA we get a 5yr license for $20, I think it is...
r


----------

